# Toronto Area Luthier!



## Shorts_Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey everybody! I was just wondering if anybody knew of a great luthier in the Toronto area for guitar set-up's. I have tried setting up my guitar (fender strat hss dexluxe) solo before and it has never quite worked out as well as I'd like. I then got it set up at Long and McQuade (for free), and while it is better than what I've done I'm still not satisfied. Thanks in advance. 

BTW, another quesiton (as I am relatively knew to the guitar), when do you guys get your guitars set-up? How often and why? Are minor tweeks necessary after changing strings even if you use the same gauge and brand?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep. Zak Hanna. He was the guitar tech with Songbird Music for years before they closed their doors. Now him and ex-Songbird amp tech Tim Dudley run Superfuzz Audio (www.superfuzzaudio.com) at Dovercourt and Dundas. Great work, prices, and turn around time. He's doing a set up and pickup install on my singer's guitar right now.


----------



## Shorts_Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks alot LowWatt. I will def. do a bit of research and give them a call and see whats up.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Mike, I noticed your location is Scarborough. I'd recommend Gene at Encore Music Exchange. They're located at Danforth Road and Danforth Avenue. Here's their website: http://www.encoremusicexchange.biz/


----------



## Shorts_Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you used them before Ken?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Shorts_Mike said:


> Have you used them before Ken?


I sure have. Gene helped me put me assemble my Tele-"Parts"-Caster and he does some really nice work. He actually builds his own guitars as well.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Yep. Zak Hanna. He was the guitar tech with Songbird Music for years before they closed their doors. Now him and ex-Songbird amp tech Tim Dudley run Superfuzz Audio (www.superfuzzaudio.com) at Dovercourt and Dundas. Great work, prices, and turn around time. He's doing a set up and pickup install on my singer's guitar right now.


 Hey Mike!

Yep Zak is great - had him work on my former Les Paul conversion (pickup swap and cap) and did a great job!


----------



## Crunchie (Feb 24, 2009)

I second Gene at Encore Music Exchange. He refretted my '79 maple board strat with jumbos. He did a real sweet job. Didn't chip the poly finish at all and re-applied polyester over the frets for a factory look. The price was also reasonable and well below what I was quoted at the 'fret'. Got it back in less than two weeks. Incidentally, has anyone ever walked in the store and heard this guy play? What a monster!


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Another vote for Gene - I've seen some of his solidbody work and he did a great deal of work on an old Epi hollowbody of mine - new pups, installed a Bigsby, set up - all top notch!


----------



## shredman (Feb 24, 2009)

If anyone is looking for Gene, you can reach him at [email protected]. Encore is closed for the time being.


----------



## Crunchie (Feb 24, 2009)

Gene said he will be opening a shop in the springtime. He built this Esquire he's selling. YouTube - gold esquire demo


----------

